# DRIVER RATING IRREGULARITIES



## LAXGUY (Oct 10, 2016)

Has any other drivers seen negative remarks and a couple of hours later remarks are gone...?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A lot of that is bogus.
Uber also reappears year old complaints.

Instead of doing something useful.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I ignore anything uber sends. Won't be anything useful. Something bogus majority if the time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yea they seem to come and go I have two for Navigation that are there sometimes and gone other times.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LAXGUY said:


> View attachment 127910
> View attachment 127911
> Has any other drivers seen negative remarks and a couple of hours later remarks are gone...?


It's happened to me. Last week they all came back for a day. It was nostalgic!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never seen a passenger report. Mine must all disappear!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

LAXGUY said:


> View attachment 127910
> View attachment 127911
> Has any other drivers seen negative remarks and a couple of hours later remarks are gone...?


ignore them,manipulation!


----------

